
Cerebral Micro-Structural Changes in Covid-19 Patients - ucha
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/eclinm/article/PIIS2589-5370(20)30228-5/fulltext
======
rasz
gives me
[https://theouterlimits.fandom.com/wiki/Music_of_the_Spheres](https://theouterlimits.fandom.com/wiki/Music_of_the_Spheres)
vibes

------
nickthemagicman
It's changing people BRAINS!!!!

